# The Testament of Sherlock Holmes crash to desktop after intro



## Skudermasker (Oct 12, 2012)

After beginning intro game crash to desktop? My antivirus is off and i tried reinstalling game but same happens.

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 540 @ 3.06 GHz
Installed memory: 4.00 GB (3.9 GB usable)
Graphic card: ATI Radeon HD 5570
Operating System: Windows Home Premium 32-bit

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	game.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	5052114a
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_0a9e
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	b875598d
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	0a9e
Additional Information 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3:	0a9e
Additional Information 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try updating punkbuster> PunkBuster Online Countermeasures

I don't think this will apply in your case but if you Lucid Virtu GPU virtualization(Intel video) software installed try uninstalling it


----------



## Skudermasker (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for reply. I installed punkbuster but it has nothing to do with this game, and i don't have Lucid Virtu GPU installed. Do anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to install the latest drivers for your video card
you 

AMD Catalyst


----------



## Skudermasker (Oct 12, 2012)

I already have latest drivers.


----------

